# مسابقة المتحف المصرى



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

The Grand Museum of Egypt 
(GEM)
مسابقة المتحف المصرى​ 

ان شاء الله هاحاول اعرض عليكم مسابقة المتحف المصرى على عدة مراحل
و هى عبارة عن الثلاث جوائز الاولى و بعض لقطات من المشاريع الاخرى المقدمة فى المسابقة.



معلش الموضوع هايكون طويل شوية عليكم.


و بعد اذنكم هاحاول اضع كل ما أقدر عليه عن بيانات المسابقة و ذلك لمعرفة احد الامثلة الهامة جدا من أمثلة المسابقات و كيفية عمل خطواتهاو اجاءاتها و الاشتراك و هكذا.


بس يارب الموضوع يكون مفيد فعلا.


وعلى فكرة ياشباب اعتقد ان ماحدش هايدور على حاجة تانية للمتاحف بعد الاطلاع على كامل الموضوع و جميع المرفقات.



اولا : فكرة المسابقة و برنامج المشروع:-





A Worldwide Challenge 



The purpose of this brief introduction is to outline a vision of the "The Grand Museum of Egypt", a place where people from different nations and cultures will be able to immerse themselves in the rich cultural heritage of more than 5000 years of ancient Egyptian civilisation. The idea has grown across the centuries, during which Egypt has remained a center of civilization, art and culture. Throughout history, during the Pharaonic, Graeco-Roman, Coptic and Islamic periods, even during times of invasion, art has operated as a common denominator. The constant expression of life through art has remained an inherent trait of Egypt and its inhabitants - the largest museum of Egyptian antiquities in the world is conceived as a manifestation of this trait. ​ 


The New Museum Project​ 


This project aims at establishing a state-of-the-art complex of museums and facilities, providing access to a broad range of information. New technology is to be employed to ensure the effective and efficient dissemination and delivery of information. The complex will furnish all its visitors with an enjoyable, entertaining, educational and cultural experience. It is anticipated that the complex will initially attract at least three million visitors per year, and that this figure will grow substantially in the future. It will provide a unique cultural complex, offering visitors access to all periods of Pharaonic civilization in a manner that maximizes every visitor's knowledge. 


TheDesign ofthe NewMuseum​ 

The design of the museum will be undertaken by architects of international stature and will be driven by the nature of each monument and artifact. Visitors are to be offered an opportunity to relate to the displays, and to assimilate aspects of the culture that produced the objects displayed, interactively and in a manner conducive to visitor participation. ​ 

​


The technological infrastructure of the complex, utilizing the latest computer and communication technology, will allow for the creation of modern archives and a library capable of facilitating the management, maintenance, and preservation of the collection, as well as research-related activities. The communication environment will provide the potential for linkages with other museums at both the national and international level, thus expanding the number of potential visitors to the complex. 

​




The museum, in short, is intended to be the first in history conceived as an integral component of the information highway. It will be the first global virtual museum.​ 

The Gross Cost of the museum is 350 million US dollars. Capital costs of the project will be met by local funding, grants, international development agencies, and by sponsorship from international corporations in return for appropriate recognition and credit. Individual endorsement funds and international financing agencies will also be explored and mobilized.​ 


_THE SITE OF PROJECT_​



Cairo-Alexandria Desert Road , Km .4.5 , Giza , Egypt​


The Egyptian Ministry of Culture ​ 

Egypt offers its unique site neighboring the Pyramids of Giza as a genius loci for such cultural /architectural challenge that best addresses the world’s Third Millenium and Egypt’s Seventh Millenium. A strong visual linkage between the new museum site and the pyramids themselves suggests architectural choices that will not waste the possibility of establishing a kind of formal dialogue. 

The project is to be constructed near the Giza Pyramids plateau, belonging to a bigger archaeological area and, precisely, to the “UNESCO World Heritage Site - Memphis and its necropolis with the Pyramids field”, which extends in a north-south direction for about 30 km. from Abu Rawash to Dahshur, including Abu Ghorab, Abu Sir and Saqqara archaeological area. ​ 
The new museum could establish a synergetic relationship not only with the three pyramids and the Sphinx of the Giza plateau, but also with these other important monuments, at the moment not easily (or at all) accessible. ​ 
The surroundings are represented by: on the desert side, lands between Cairo-Alexandria Desert Road and the road to Fayoum, where the new museum site is located (new town of Hadaek El Ahram, Shooting Club and Housing, etc.) and the archaeological area itself. ​ 
The area destined to be the new Egyptian museum measures about 117 Feddans (50 Hectares = 480000sq.m.) and belongs to the Supreme Council of Antiquities (SCA).​ 




 

​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

و هذه بعض الملفات الهامة فى المسابقة و من ضمنها برنامج المشروع:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

و هذه خريطة الموقع Dwg


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

و هذه بعض الملفات الاخرى


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

Second Phase


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

تحليل الموقع العام للمشروع 
http://rapidshare.de/files/23157422/6.pdf.html



Jury Members

Architects: 
Dr. Salah Zaki (Egypt) 
Dr. Galal Abada (Egypt) 
Mr. Peter Cook (England) 
Mrs. Gae Aulenti (Italy) 
Mr. Jong-Soung KIMM (Korea - UIA representative) 

Egyptologists:
Dr. Gaballah Ali Gaballah (Egypt) 
Mr. Sergio Donadoni (Italy) 

Museologist: 
Mrs. Françoise Cachan (France) 

Deputy Jury Members: 
Dr. Fayza Haikal (Egypt) 
Mr. Arne Eggebrecht (Germany) 
Ms. Ana Maria Zahariade (Romania - Deputy UIA representative) 
Technical Committee Coordinator: 
Dr. Yasser Mansour (Egypt) 


Prizes 

First Stage: 
The 20 selected entrants will receive a prize of $10,000US each. 

Second Stage:
First prize: $250,000US 
Second prize: $150,000US 
Third prize: $100,000US 

A sum of $200,000US will be distributed among Honourable Mentions based on the discretion of the jury.


----------



## max ghost (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا . 
جزاك الله خيرا . سأتابع هذا الموضوع الجميل إن شاء الله


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

ثانيا : المشاريع الثلاثة الفائزة:-


1- المشروع الاول:-






Country : Ireland
Team Leader:Shih-Fu Peng, Heneghan.Peng.Architects
Team Member :Roisin Heneghan, Edel Tobin, Alicia Gomis-Perez, Arup, Buro Happold, Bartenbach L'chtlabor GmbH.​ 
و هاحاول اقول فكرة المشروع و ببساطة :
بكل بساطة و السبب فى فوزه بالمركز الاول هو ان المشروع كان تحت الارض , اى انه لم يظهر بالكتلة و يصعد بها اية ادوار .​ 
و خطوط الكتلة الاساسية ناتجة من اتخاذه نقطة مركز و هى ميدان الرماية و منها وجه ثلاثة اشعة الى الاهرامات الثلاثة و كانت حدود الكتلة محصورة بينهم ,,,,, الفكرة السابقة بالاضافة الى دفن المشروع تحت الارض نظرا لاهمية الموقع لوجود الاهرامات الثلاثة و عدة عناصر اخرى اثرية و الموقع فى الصحراء فبالتالى هو احترم اهمية الموقع الاثرية و وجة مشروعه صح و بسهولة .​ 


و اليكم شاسيهات المشروع المقدمة فى المسابقة :​ 
و فى اول لوحة هاتجد توضيح الفكرة السابقة​ 
و فى باقى اللوحات ستجده وضع البلانات متهربة (PRESPECTIVE) ​ 
و هى ايضا فكرة جامدة جدا فى الاظهار.​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

وهذه باقى لوحات المشروع الاول::14: :13: 

ملحوظة هم 6 لوحات












و هذه صورة مصغرة مجمعة للوحات مع فايل WORD لبيانات المشروع:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

اتمنى يكون الموضوع ممتع و شيق لجميع الاعضاء.

انا فى انتظار ردودكم و ارائكم. 



و انتظروا منى بقية المشاريع :55:


----------



## mohamed aseer (15 يونيو 2006)

موضوعك حقيقى ثرى ، و ان شاء الله تكمليه عن قريب .


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله سيتم متابعة الموضوع قريبا 

شكرا لردك محمد اسير و ماكس جوست.


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

مجهود جبار فعلا الله يجازيك كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله سيتم متابعة الموضوع قريبا 

شكرا لردك محمد اسير و ماكس جوست.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لردك الجميل روميو المصرى

جزانا الله و اياكم كل خير و الصحة و العافية


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حال الجميع؟؟؟؟ 

انا فى انتظار مشاركتكم و ياريت لو اى حد عنده معلومات عن الموضوع يضيفها هنا


----------



## RBF (16 يونيو 2006)

مجهود رائع رغده، لم أتوقع كل هذا منك، و في يوم واحد فقط، لقد تفوقت على نفسك،
أشكرك للغايه، و أتمني أن يكون القادم على نفس المستوى،
و ربنا يكون في عونك في مشروع التخرج


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (16 يونيو 2006)

جميل يا رغدة انا عارفة ان عندك حاجات كتير حلوة ياريت تستمرى الموضوع فعلا جميل


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لردك رامى (ماحبتش اخلى حاجة فى نفسك):68: 

بس انت بس ادعيلنا فى مشروع التخرج ان شاء الله:69: 



و شكرا جدا لردك مى و ان شاء الله لما نخلص يكون فى حاجات احسن يارب.


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حال الجميع ان شاء الله قريبا سيتم متابعة الموضوع و استكماله.

اعتزر عن الانقطاع عن مواصلته فى الفترة السابقة بسبب المشروع.

و يارب يكون مفيد ان شاء الله.  :55:


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

أهلاً بك مرة أخرى، في الانتظار للقادم من المتابعات الشيقه .........!!!


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

*الجائزة الثانية*

THE SECOND WINNER​ 
Country : Austria
Team Leader: Coop Himmelblau(L) AU, Wolf D. Prix , Helmut Swiczinsky
Team Member :Coop Himmelblau(L) AU​


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع الجائزة الثاية*









 


COLLECTED SHEETS


----------



## نورالعراق (4 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى لكم الموفقية جميعا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

شِكرا لردك نور العراق


----------



## hamed2 (5 أغسطس 2006)

جهد واجتهاد .... لاثراء الموقع .
خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جدا لردك hamed2 و وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة الاخرين


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة

و ارجو وضع مسابقة مبني برج التجارة العالمي الجديد

و اشكرك مرة اخري علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## حازم العطيفى (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشاريع قويه جدا جدا وفيها فكر عالى فعلا .... 
وشكرااااااااااااا جزيلا ليكى على عرضك للموضوع .....
جزاك الله كل خيييير ..


----------



## ahmsay2010 (6 مارس 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا 
وربنا يبارك فيك 
بس انا محتاج مساعده بعد اذنك 
انا مشروع تخرجى فى الجيزه فى نفس مكان المسابقه 
ومحتاج دراسه وتحليل الموقع والخرايط ممكن لو موجودين ترفعهم تانى 
او تبعتهم على الاميل بتاعى 
puma_arts***********
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م حسناء (7 مارس 2008)

فعلا مجهود جبار


----------



## ميدوماكس (10 مارس 2008)

مجهود مش عارف اشكرك عليه ازاي000 ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## هبه حمد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

المشروع هايل


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## eng_natwany (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## horus6000 (11 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

